# From this to this



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

From this gorgeous little puppy,



























To this fully mature dog


















Thanx for lookin


----------



## minnie (Feb 14, 2008)

Gosh, its so sad, how fast they grow, he's a stunner now though.Love the black patch on his tail


----------



## andrea 35 (Nov 22, 2007)

He is a lovely looking dog , one of the nicest ive seen for a while . he looks a well looked after boy .


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

Great dog,did you breed him your self sallyanne!??


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

garryd said:


> Great dog,did you breed him your self sallyanne!??


No I wish I had he's a great dog,fab temperament,cheeky,has such a character.
Were still in touch with his Breeder and the owner of his sire.

Thanks for the nice comments everyone


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

a very cute puppy,that turned into a very stunning dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## Emstarz (May 20, 2008)

Ahh don't they grow quick 
He's a fab looking dog now though


----------



## griffpan (Feb 2, 2008)

He's a stunner!! Love the second pic what a cutie aww


----------



## foxylady (Jan 16, 2008)

He's a cracking looking dog  how old is he??


----------



## Paula C (Mar 25, 2008)

great pics.....love the one of him laying on his back he looks so cuddly


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

colliemerles said:


> a very cute puppy,that turned into a very stunning dog,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,,


Thanks! 


Emstarz said:


> Ahh don't they grow quick
> He's a fab looking dog now though


Thanks 


griffpan said:


> He's a stunner!! Love the second pic what a cutie aww


He is a cutie but I'm biased lol 


foxylady said:


> He's a cracking looking dog  how old is he??


Thanks 
He's 2 1/2 yrs old.


----------



## cav (May 23, 2008)

yes a great looking staffie must say
love his black patches
very handsome boy a true staffie


----------



## Richardcross (Jun 8, 2008)

Great pics


----------



## Guest (Jun 17, 2008)

He's a real stunner! I love his markings.


----------



## clueless (May 26, 2008)

Gorgeous dog, I love his spots on his ears and lovely build


----------



## sskmick (Feb 4, 2008)

He's is an absolute stunner, is that Tyler or have you got another one.

He is so chunky and cuddly and hugable 

Sue


----------



## Guest (Jun 18, 2008)

cavrooney said:


> yes a great looking staffie must say
> love his black patches
> very handsome boy a true staffie


Thank You.



Richardcross said:


> Great pics


Thanks.



spellweaver said:


> He's a real stunner! I love his markings.


Thanks.



clueless said:


> Gorgeous dog, I love his spots on his ears and lovely build


Thanks,His Sire has spots on his ears too.



sskmick said:


> He's is an absolute stunner, is that Tyler or have you got another one.
> 
> He is so chunky and cuddly and hugable
> 
> Sue


Thanks Sue,Yes it's Tyler,he's a bit like Duke,everything is done at 100 mph,apart from when he's around the kids and he's calmer.


----------



## Dennyboy (Jan 3, 2008)

Lovely pics,he is very handsome.

Mel


----------



## Smudgeypants (Mar 21, 2008)

aww gorgeous,,,


----------



## bullbreeds (Jan 14, 2008)

Lovely pictures, reminded me of how cuddly they are as pups, not to mention puppy breath - love it!


----------

